# Sold please close



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

Sold please close


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

wow thats a good price. but your in maple. ouch!!

gl wit the sale


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

Sale fell through still available!


----------



## Tychevelle (Dec 17, 2010)

what are the actual dimensions? 40g arent a common size. from the pic it looks like a 33? 36x12x18?


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

yep those are them


----------



## Tychevelle (Dec 17, 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

Tank still available bump!


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

Just want it gone price lowered to fourty dollars!


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

pending sale


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

Sale fell through yet again Im surprised more people aren't snatching this up this is a great deal! I am even throwing in an older ac style filter and heater!


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

Pending sale


----------



## beaner (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm very interested. What's your phone number?


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

Sent pm to ******.


----------

